
Beijing to punish passengers who eat on subway - ycombonator
https://www.upi.com/Top_News/World-News/2019/05/16/Beijing-to-punish-passengers-who-eat-on-subway-with-lower-credit-score/2201558021482/?spt=su
======
zhte415
No one eats on the Beijing subway anyway.

Some context for non-China subway readers:

Compared to NA/EU, staffing is very high.

All bags must go through x-ray scanners when entering any station. Any bottle
of water is suspect and needs a sip from, a trusting nod from security (like:
supermarket shopping) or to be discarded. 2-4 security staff and an x-ray
machine or two are at any entrance to a ticket hall at all subway stations.

I've never seen someone chomp down a hamburger or jianbing when going through
an entrance. I've actually never seen someone eat on a train on daily subway
commutes in Beijing, Shanghai yes but not a lot and not in rush hour.

Beijing subway also has an 'attendant' (someone in uniformed black with an arm
band, not police, just 'security') for every 2-3 carriages of every train
going through 'downtown' (not sure Beijing has a downtown, but within the 3rd
rind road). Other China subways don't have this, it's a Beijing thing.

------
hairytrog
The number and extent of laws is proportional to the populace's incivility.

------
yhoneycomb
Good, that way the subways will stay clean.

Were you implying this was supposed to be a bad thing?

~~~
keiferski
The subway is in theory an extension of public space. Banning eating from
public spaces feels a bit draconian, but then again, it’s China, an
authoritarian nation. Not to mention the obvious fact that you could allow
food but strongly enforce anti-littering laws.

As messy and decrepit (especially now) the NYC metro system is, it’s actually
pretty successful at transferring city culture into the transportation system.
It feels like something would be lost if all the cars and stations were
replaced with spotless plastic modern ones.

------
stanski
This is a little freaky. Like something out of Black Mirror.

